# Replacing outside door trim



## eddie (Aug 6, 2007)

Water has ruined the brickmolding and the other trim on a set of french doors. I need help and advice on replacing all the trim.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

What info are you looking for.  Stucco or wood siding, Whats the other trim you mentioned???


----------



## eddie (Aug 7, 2007)

I am familar that brick molding can be readily purchased. By other trim I mean the other wood around the door behind the brick molding and the trim wood between the 2 doors. I have looked a Lowes and Home depot and do not find wood of same sizes. Would I have to improvise and cut wood to suit?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 7, 2007)

Definitely need a picture of this


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Eddie..
 I'm guessing you mean the door jamb material which is painted the same as the door brickmold trim. Let me guess...The jamb is wet at the bottom areas and decayed?
If it is really big ...like a baseball size..you could cut out the damaged part with a chisel and square it off, then install a custom fit piece of pine and use some wood bondo. Wood bondo filler is a 2 part mix. Just like the car stuff. Then primer and paint. It may not look the best but the other option is removing the door and changing the whole jamb...or door.
 Like Daryl say's ,pictures are fantastic.

Let us know.


----------

